# [Wet Thumb Forum]-weekly giveaway coming soon!



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i will be putting up the plants for the first 2 weeks of the weekly giveaway. it's looking like possibly one or more of the following: bacopa colorata, glosso, java moss, or sunset hygro. 

after that, i will give plants when i get extras, but we really want to give somthing away each week. members are always welcome to post plants for the giveaways. if you are interested, please send me a p.m. 

keep checking back, because it won't be long until free plants!


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Russel,
Does the person giving away free plants pay for the shipping as well?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

we are working things out still, but i think that robert will be donating most of the plants. i already have a couple people interested in donating already, but i'm not sure if we will ask them to donate or not. 

when i find out all of the details, i will post them here for you. i think i will open the first contest within the next couple of days, so everyone keep checking back.


----------

